# An "old" Gaggia Paros from 2016



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi,

I've decided to revive my Paros. I bought it new in 2007 and its use has dwindled over the years until it stopped working in Covid-19 Lockdown 1. The quality of the coffee it produced was also diminishing. Basically, the Shower and screen were blocked. My cleaning regime will improve!

Using Google Search, this and other forums, I decided yesterday to try and revive it. This is what I have discovered so far. I will use the Paros Parts diagram numbers in my Post.



There are signs of surface rust on the Lid and funnel assembly (1). Nothing too bad, I have thought I might refinish this as some point, but not a priority.


I'm impressed that the machine is serviceable!


Filter holder gasket (63) had gone rock hard and did not seal. I'm replacing this with a Silicone replacement (ordered with a full set of O rings in case I need them).


Shower (66) almost completed blocked - I have realised that machine cleaning needs to be regular and thorough. Replacing this with an IMS Screen and new screw.


Shower holding plate (64), made of aluminium, had badly corroded and the shower holes almost completely blocked. Replacing with a new brass plate and new screws.


The interior is in fair condition, wiring looks good, just needs a clean. The grinder looks in good condition.


Pressure relief outlet fitting (42) is made of rubber and has a partial crack, I will replace this part PA1051, The Metal Clip 36 (DM0701) is missing and will be replaced.


There has been a leak around the Pump (40) Valve Assembly (41) and Pressure relief outlet fitting (42) Photo.

I guess it's between the Pump and Valve Assembly, the Pressure relief outlet is not properly in place in the photo, just placed for reference. *Can anyone give me guidance on what to do to resolve this? The pump plastic looks fragile and I'm wary about checking the seal, does it screw in?, should I use PTFE tape? Any help will be gratefully received.*

*Other questions:*



Where do I get parts from? I have already sourced the items mentioned in 3-5 above.


I've come across some Mods,

PID looks a great idea, probably trying to perfect "Temperature Surfing" led to me using the machine less and less.


Pressure Gauge - has anyone fitted one to a Paros, is there room to put one into the face of the cover? I could make a mount on the side of the cover for a PID and Gauge.



There's a lot here, but I'm on a mission to get great coffee again.

David


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't comment on the machine as Not taken one apart but the pump looks very similar to a classic as does the boiler and steam valve looks like the one on some other machines gaggia wonderfully re use the same parts in multiple machines! several sellers have parts and lots on eBay both new and refurbished (often half the new price) compare part numbers with the classic and other machines.

The silicon group gasket is great, the shower screen can be cleaned in an ultrasonic bath, regular descaling and back flushing (if in hard water area use filtered or bottled water) a link to the parts diagram and some more photos would be useful. Get some good descaler and pulycaff cleaner the boiler comes apart and can be manually cleaned then descaled off badly pitted you can replace or sand/file smooth.

as for a gauge you can take it off the pump or possibly the boiler there may be a boss on steam arm (with top valve it may not work)

here is one with a pressure gauge


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

For the £12 - 18ish ish for a new pump i would just replace the pump i think its just a pushfit but take it apart to check the part number itsnt DM1728/220-240 MOTORE V 220-240/50-60 (H30D76 MOTOR 220-240 VOLTS coming up but a classic pump should be a direct replacement good video on pumps here:

Cool machine hope you can get it going again.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Paros is a Tebe with a built in grinder, it's a Classic in new plastic clothing. The one thing to be wary of when working on them is that the plastic can get brittle over the years, my 2001 Baby has suffered from that quite badly.

PID is definitely the way to go, I think that a correctly set OPV while you refurb it will hold you until you decide whether to put a gauge in or not.


----------



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

allikat said:


> Paros is a Tebe with a built in grinder, it's a Classic in new plastic clothing. The one thing to be wary of when working on them is that the plastic can get brittle over the years, my 2001 Baby has suffered from that quite badly.
> 
> PID is definitely the way to go, I think that a correctly set OPV while you refurb it will hold you until you decide whether to put a gauge in or not.


 I've fully stripped the Paros now, replacing all seals, treating rust where a leak occurred. I've ordered a pressure gauge too. I'm taking pictures as I progress and will post these when I'm finished.


----------



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

> On 18/11/2020 at 17:03, HDAV said:
> 
> For the £12 - 18ish ish for a new pump i would just replace the pump i think its just a pushfit but take it apart to check the part number itsnt DM1728/220-240 MOTORE V 220-240/50-60 (H30D76 MOTOR 220-240 VOLTS coming up but a classic pump should be a direct replacement good video on pumps here:
> 
> Cool machine hope you can get it going again.


 Thank you for your advice. I have ordered a new pump and stripped the machine now and given it a good tidy up, pleased so far.


----------



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

> On 17/11/2020 at 22:13, HDAV said:
> 
> Can't comment on the machine as Not taken one apart but the pump looks very similar to a classic as does the boiler and steam valve looks like the one on some other machines gaggia wonderfully re use the same parts in multiple machines! several sellers have parts and lots on eBay both new and refurbished (often half the new price) compare part numbers with the classic and other machines.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this picture, I'm easily led! I've ordered a Pressure Gauge and might go for a PID too. I've had trouble splitting the boiler and am frightened of breaking the bolts. This happened with two of the four bolts holding the brass unions onto the base / side of the boiler, but I managed to get the remaining studs out. I have cleaned the unsplit boiler out of the machine and will probably leave it at that. All parts have cleaned up nicely and spares ordered where necessary including Stainless Steel bolts and screws. I'm leaving it with its original colours and logo.


----------



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

dcc-nat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've decided to revive my Paros. I bought it new in 2007 and its use has dwindled over the years until it stopped working in Covid-19 Lockdown 1. The quality of the coffee it produced was also diminishing. Basically, the Shower and screen were blocked. My cleaning regime will improve!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the replies so far. I'm just waiting for parts to reassemble after a full strip down (I got carried away). I couldn't split the boiler, so have cleaned it out of the machine. I've treated the surface rust on the cover and used some Hammerite Silver, its almost unnoticeable. New pump going in and pressure gauge, possibly a PID too.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the built in grinder is a Gaggia MDF, if you should need spares for that.


----------



## dcc-nat (Nov 16, 2020)

My Gaggia Paros revival has turned into an upgrade too. Thanks to Mr Shades and his PID kit, which I installed yesterday and have been testing today. I will be positing pictures and also explaining some issues I have overcome. I'm now just waiting for a Panel mount Pressure Gauge as my final mod! I think the thermal fuse cut in, or is it out, after steaming this afternoon, so I've reduced the steam temperature down to 125C. All going well so far.


----------

